# Rafter tail caps?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd have a sheet metal shop make some up out of copper and use copper nails to attach them instead of those ugly caps.


----------



## weekendwarrior9 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, I hoping that these caps were just painted white, that I could get them in copper and get them weather naturally.

Was just wondering if these things were an actual product somewhere or had a proper name I could reference them by when talking to a fabricator.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd punch a small drainage hole in the bottom flap. The beam gets wet, sun warms the beam, metal warms faster/more than the wood, moisture in beam is drawn (capillarity due to temperature differences) to the metal, can't air-dry, rots. I've pulled a dozen or so due to just that. Punch the hole from inside-to-out before installing.

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I would edge prime the cut ends as well.

Can't hurt and it will help slow any moisture absorption.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The paint would slow the drying as well, possibly blocking the moisture from exiting there, encouraging it to travel toward the warm house (or just saturate next to the beam cap). There is "no win" with wood ends exposed to exterior. The beams/joists/rafters act as heat sinks- moving your paid-for heat outdoors or reverse in warm climates; bringing the heat in to your cooled room. With solid wood at R-1.25 per inch, that's a whooping R-4.4 or R-7 in the wall (usually right at the ceiling where is is toasty warmer than below)!

Gary


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2021)

weekendwarrior9 said:


> Does anyone know what this product is called and where I could find them? Or are they some sort of custom made item?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe they aren't painted? They seem to match the siding. They would be easy enough to make but the rafter tails would need to be fairly uniform or you'd have to plane down too big and have gaps if too small. Make a short stand with the edge standing up. Cut a sheetmetal and bend down the edges. The edge under the roof deck will be open.








Something like the image though it is for making 6 sided box. If gutter, all is moot. Caps will not protect the endgrains if gutter.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I would be temped to leave the bottom flap off.


----------

